# Free BBQ in SOCAL, Norwalk tomorrow



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

this saturday july 27 2002

just bring some food or drinks to share or whatever you want to share..

from 12 and on...so all you lazy ass Socalers with nothing better to do.. come here.. and eat here 

*Also!!!!!!!! no speed exhibitions, burnouts, racing, gunning motors, etc!!!!!* 

the address as follows. 

*11655 gettysburg dr. Norwalk, CA* 

if you have any Q's give me a call

at 714-767-0924

this will be at a house not a park or anything big just a house.. so i stress this......

* no speed exhibitions, burnouts, racing, gunning motors, etc!!!!!*


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Dammit!*

If I didn't have stupid f***** traffic school, I would so be there.


----------



## ga16denismo (May 15, 2002)

Damn it! I've got work until five and the girlfriend wants me to take her to a movie.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

might show up if nothing else to do


----------

